# My african cichlid tank



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

These are still frys/juvs, but jelly bean parrots have been breeding (not a single frys surviving after 3 rounds of egg hatching)

Kigoma Frontosa - about 13 of them in this tank, along with Lamprologus leleupi yellow and Julidochromis marlieri brundi.










Lamprologus Brichardi - 3 of them in this tank










Breeding pair of Jelly bean parrots










Another picture of the group










They are growing nicely, and patterns and colors are developing. However, I'll be clearing out the tank they are in eventually, probably very soon.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

nice looking fish. the jelly bean parrots are actually a mutation of Pink Convicts if ya didnt know. but i gotta say Julidochromis marlieri brundi are one of my favs but i dont have any lol.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice looking group


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

that is a nice looking group and good job on the pictures. they look really good.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

tooslow said:


> that is a nice looking group and good job on the pictures. they look really good.


Thanks. Unfortunately I don't have any of these any more. I sold them off all at once to make rooms for other freshwater fishes. You can see this tank with others here

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8638


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

new tank looks great.


----------

